# Watch vs Head Unit for cycling



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Anyone using a watch (Garmin 3xx/9xx etc) for cycling instead of, or along with a dedicated cycling head unit?

I like the features of the 810, but for some rides/races, it's overkill.
If the 25 could display Time, Distance, HR on the same screen, it would be a lot more useful, especially in conjunction with a 910/920 to do the data logging a bit more accurately.

The 920 with a bar mount kit would be an option too.


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

I had several Polar watches in the past (RS800CX etc) as bike computers. So long as the watch has the cycling features and connectivity that you want included, which typically means a triathlon focused watch (eg: Garmin Forerunner 920XT), as opposed to a running watch, then it will work just as well as a dedicated bike computer.

Garmin Forerunner 920XT In-Depth Review | DC Rainmaker

If anything a watch strap mounting and a handlebar kit is more secure than a bike computer on a Garmin quarter turn mount, as it isn't coming off the bars unless the watch strap is unfastened.

Universal Bike mount for fitness and sports watches | Polar UK

.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

I *love* my 305. 
I've had it so long that the battery died and I had to solder in a new one. I doubt I'll ever get rid of it.

It has the velcro strap replacement on it. It fits on my wrist when I run, and when I ride, it gets strapped to my handlebars wrapped around a narrow section of foam pipe insulation.

I set each of the 3 possible screens to display 4 panels at a time, a "general 1"screen, a "General 2" screen, and depending on if the watch is in run, bike, or other mode, there's a 3rd 4-panel screen for that. 
I can pre-program in a route and though it only shows a tiny dotted line on an otherwise blank screen, I can zoom way in on that line and 'estimate' which way to go at an intersection (e.g., I'm at a fork in the trail and my line veers sharply left on the screen, I take the left fork). It also 'breadcrumbs' in real time, so I can instantly swap to that screen and see the dotted line of where I've been on that ride.
It doesn't do terrain features, but it's also a watch. I have a phone in my pack if I need that info.

My only complaints with the device is that the battery only lasts 14 hours, so multi-day outings require a wall outlet, or one of those external battery packs; and it doesn't upload to Garmin via Bluetooth- gotta have the cradle and the cord.

It can be seen mounted to my bars here:








Edit: I also have and use the HR strap for running and cycling, and at one point, had the speed/cadence sensor on my road bike, but I took it off.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I've used a Forerunner 310XT on the bike. I'd prefer just a touch bit more data to be displayed than it does. But I like small computers. The better and more accurate recent Garmin Edges are just too damn big. There is a QR adapter setup for the Forerunner XT models that lets you use the 1/4 turn mounts. I prefer those to the watch band adapters, even though they may be a touch less secure, I've still not dropped a GPS in the woods.

DSCF2409 by Nate, on Flickr

I am currently using a Bryton Rider 310, which I feel is just the right size. I just wish it had a breadcrumb option, as well as GLONASS. But if you want inexpensive, it offers more features for the price compared to the Edge 25. For the same price, you get a HRM sensor and cadence sensor (though I think for mtb, the wheel sensor is more valuable than cadence). And it has 1sec recording, a combo barometric altimeter/thermometer. It lacks a little polish of the Garmin, but for a 36hr battery life, I'll take it.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I use a watch. I have the Garmin-branded handlebar adapter for it. I also run, and I wear it on my wrist for lunch rides from work.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

The Garmin 920XT is looking promising.
Just need to try a tree cover loop CW and CCW and compare the tracks, but it's much better than the 620 and a bit better than the 910XT and Edge 810 even without GLONASS turned on.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I have both. A Tactix and just replaced a 510 with a 520. I like to use the watch on the mountain bike and the head unit for the road. Its just that if I take a spill on the mtb...there is more of a chance of breaking the head unit. For example, I gave the 510 to my GF and on her first ride with it...she tipped over and busted a tab. I've had some good spills where the bike (and me) went tumbling. Only time I'll put the HU on my mtb is if I'm going to a new trail and following a track.

I put a Nato strap on the watch. It's more comfortable than the rubber one that it comes with.


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

NordieBoy said:


> The Garmin 920XT is looking promising.
> Just need to try a tree cover loop CW and CCW and compare the tracks, but it's much better than the 620 and a bit better than the 910XT and Edge 810 even without GLONASS turned on.


I use the Garmin Quick Release Kit for the Forerunner 920XT which turns the watchband into the bicycle side of the quarter-turn mount while adding a quarter turn mount onto the back of the watch. This has the cost of making the watch quite large on the wrist but the benefit of letting me twist the watch off my wristband and putting it onto the bike easily. (Disclosure: I work at Garmin in Chandler, Arizona)


----------



## richde (Jun 8, 2004)

After switching to a stem mounted GPS from a Fenix, the stem mount is more convenient to use while biking. It's easier to just glance down that it is to take my hand off the grip to read the watch.

The main advantage of something like a Fenix or Suunto is that if you normally wear it as a watch, you simply cannot forget your GPS...although you do have to be a little more proactive about battery charging.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

After recently adding running to my routine to try and up my cardio, I've went from a Garmin Dakota 20 to a Garmin Forerunner 230 watch. As mentioned, the watch is always with you so you won't forget it, that's one plus. I also love the fact that one mount can be used for multiple bikes by just tightening the watch band around it, no having to zip tie (and purchase) multiple mounts on all my bikes. It has a lot of other features I really like also, like fitbit style activity tracking (I try to walk at least a mile every day at work), sleep tracking (I have sleep issues), and smart watch functions also. My only concern is that I've had durability issues with Garmin products in the past, so time will tell, but I love it thus far.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Well it looks like it's not Watch vs Head Unit, it's Watch AND Head Unit.
The 920XT on my arm doing the recording and the 25 or 810 for the instant info. The 920 seems more accurate than either head unit.
I'd use the 920 on it's own more, but I am having issues focusing on it quickly and easily, damn this getting older lark.


----------

